# Wich one earns better : wildlife videographer or wildlife photohtapher



## tokaji michael (Mar 30, 2017)

I love all of this thing but I don't know where to focus my money.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2017)

Get a real job... plumber, electrician...


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 30, 2017)

What's your 5 figure budget ?

Just start using your existing equipment for both still and video.   Learn first.


----------

